# I needed a new one.



## sIKE

Very nice review. I have a scroll saw for the same exact purposes. I got a Delta Shopmaster as a gift a couple of years ago and it suit my purpose also. If this guy were to die like Thumper, I would be glad to pick up this Hitachi….


----------



## patron

i got a $100.00 ryobi , it work's somewhat .
someday i'll get an excalibur 30" , like i used to have .
but for now this one works .
thanks for the review , i'll keep it in mind .


----------



## Trikzter

Thanks for the review. I am looking for a scroll saw and just can't bring myself to be paying the high dollar on the more expensive ones (can't afford it either).


----------



## PurpLev

Thanks Daniel, good review.

like you, for any intricate work, I use the bandsaw with a 3/32" blade as I just can't find the need to get 'another' machine since most my intricate work is on edge, and not yet inside work. but it's good to know there are other option that don't cost $500 when the time comes.


----------



## kosta

I got a task force 16in scroll saw and the blade holder on the bottom arm broke off and let me tell you something that was a pain in the ass to fix I spent over 4 hours straight trying to put a new pin in but I finally got it to work but having a foot pedal really makes a big difference


----------



## reggiek

I've got the dremel…it is nice for the price and works great - I got it when I had to make a bunch of small stuff for a friends kid's model train layout…

Now, I just dont have much need for it…so it gathers alot of dust….I was thinking of selling/trading it so that I can get the bench space for something else. I was going to put it up on craigslist as soon as I get the rest of the junk that was in my old shop sorted out…

I never recommend to anyone to buy a jig saw unless you are making models or doing lots of intricate scroll work….even with that I will usually reach for my router and a pattern bit…...much more control and infinitely better work…without so much tear out and vibration..


----------



## a1Jim

great Review


----------



## littlecope

Hey, I have one of those "Thumper" things too!!! What an apt description…LOL (I can't believe my saw just got a nickname!!)
That Hitachi looks like a dandy! If I ever need one I'll have to look into those…Thanks!


----------



## ericandcandi

Melted my thumper when it cracked…..Headed to lowes now. Thanks for the review


----------



## woodbutcher

Craftsman on the lake,
Very nice review. I looked at that same saw at Lowes sometime back, and I have to agree with you. I believe that scrollsaw offers the biggest bang for the buck out there right now. I use nothing but pin/less blades for my scroll work. I'm sure the new Hitachi you have will handle pin/less blades just as easily as pinned type blades. As far as the speed of cut goes in that very thick wood you were cutting, I've found that slowing the strokes per minute down and using blades with fewer teeth speeds the cutting on most thick woods. Good luck with your new saw and congratulations on an excellent choice.

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Yes 3fingerpat, In fact I removed the wire part of the hold down and just use the metal head that it screws into. The wire part was shaped and bent funny. I didn't think it did the job right. Funny though, Thumper had a hold down much like the presser foot on a sewing machine, like a two tined fork. That was a pretty good design.


----------



## bayouman

I have the same scroll saw and it does a great job for the price.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Congrats on your ne scroll saw.


----------



## DaleM

Other than the shape of the table top, this is the same saw Craftsman was selling a few years back. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/17537


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Dalem, You're right, besides a few little changes it looks like the same saw. Funny how things happen like that.


----------



## DaleM

Daniel, mine has held up for years so you bought a thoroughly tested product that works fine for the price. I don't use mine much, but my kids have been giving it a workout lately and it has held up well. I have no complaints.


----------



## Dusty56

I also have the piece of Craftsman unit…..At one time I had a use for it but I don't think I've turned it on for at least 4 years now . : ( Not the smoothest unit , but it was actually better than my friends' Delta was : )
Very good review on this one : )


----------



## upperwoodsman

Craftsman of the lake.
I got one just like yours at lowes also about a year ago.
And was to do a review on it. Then yours showed up. And I have to say your write-up is so good
I dont think I could add Or take away from it..

Very Very Good, Keep them coming.

Scott From Joburg MI


----------



## Abbott

Yeah, I have been looking around for a replacement saw. The Hitachi from Lowe's or the $80.00 one from Harbor Freight are the two I have settled upon. I plan to look at the saw from HF over the Labor Day weekend while we are in Reno. There is a good sized HF store there and I'm sure the wife will understand  If I see something I don't like about the HF model then I will pick up the Hitachi model from Lowe's when we return from the long weekend.

I agree with your review that the Hitachi looks like the best scroll saw around in the lower end price range. The next step up seems to be the Dewalt model which is a bit pricey for a tool that I don't use all that often. Thanks for the review.


----------



## HardWoodHead

Excellent review. Thank you and the others as well. I'll be posting a new inquiry on two other scroll saws here in a few minutes so look for it. I am waiting to hear from Abbott on what he purchased the Hitachi or the Harbour Freight. The Hitachi I just saw at Lowe's yesterday and it looks real nice then, like Abbott I saw the Harbour Freight one that looks like a possibility.


----------



## Jackie

Hi all,
I have the Harbor Freight scroll saw. I got one for my birthday 3 years ago and it broke after a year. The tension knob, the entire assembly, broke. It sits in the barn in a box right now. I bought a new one, same thing, on sale again for $59, October 1, 2007, It is on sale now for $69. I bought the replacement 2 year warranty on it this time for $10. Well this one is not working right either. It will be fine and all of a sudden, I hear like metal on metal and the blade starts to cut sideways or way off my line. I do intarsia and segmentation. I have been looking for a new saw and will exchange this one and keep it as a back up, we will see how this warranty actually works. Everytime I find one that sounds like what I want, I find they don't make it anymore. This Hitachi sounds like exactly what I want. In order to get the blade on the harbor freight one tensioned right, I have to turn that knob over 20 times, not all the way around. I avoid changing the blade because it is so much trouble. THe Hitachi looks like, you can let the tension off with the flip up of the tension knob, change the blade, and flip it back down and your tension will be like it was before. I hope I am right. Also the easy blade change in this one and variable speed is needed. I also can NOT get the plain end blades to work in the harbor freight saw. They will not stay in and you have to use an allen wrench to clamp them in. I gave up on that. I would like to wait for spring to get a new saw because I live in Michigan and work in the barn, outside, and will have to close down shop for the winter soon. I hope it will still be available then. If Abbott gets the harbor freight one, I wish you good luck. I would not buy another one of theirs.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Jackie:
All of your concerns, the blade changing pressure lever and the blade holding clamps, etc. You're right. This saw meets those specific needs. No, issues in those areas. The only thing I don't like is the wire hold down (presserfoot?) i just don't use it much. Not a big deal.

And I just release the upper part of the blade change to move it to another hole. No need to remove the entire blade. If the wood is thick and the hole is small you might have to bend it a little but just the top needs to be taken out.


----------



## Jackie

Thank you so much Craftsman on the lake,
I have made up my mind of what saw I am going to buy. I just hope they still have it in the spring. The first thing I did was take off the hold down on both of my broken saws so that is not a big deal. Really thank you so much. I have been searching for a while as to what to buy and finally have made up my mind and it is all because of this forum and your help.
Jackie


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Jackie Said: I have been searching for a while as to what to buy and finally have made up my mind and it is all because of this forum and your help.

Oh God, Just my luck that something like the knobs fall off now when you turn it on! I hope you're as satisfied as I am.


----------



## HardWoodHead

Well I am glad I held out and have not made a purchase yet because I have got a lot of good comments here and seeing more within the last couple of days on different threads as well. This I have decided: I am definitely NOT buying the one from Harbor Freight. Just holding out for the best deal.


----------



## Jackie

Craftsman on the lake,
I am sure I will be satisfied, but I am waiting til the spring. I have to admit, anything I get will be better than the harbor freight ones that I have had. 
Just to let anyone interested know. I called Harbor Freight yesterday about the replacement warranty and they gave me a return authorization number and all I have to do is bring the broken one into the store and get a replacement. All they asked me was what I was doing when it broke and what I was making at the time. I have not gone to the store yet, but I will update when I do. It will be my back up saw. 
Jackie


----------



## Jackie

I did take back the harbor freight one and they gave me a new one, no questions asked.

BUT I have a new problem. I bought the Hitachi CW 50 scroll saw and I love it. I did buy a thumb screw for the top blade holder, just like the bottom does and now no more tools to change the blade.

TODAY it stopped working. I was doing fretwork for the first time and had to keep turning it on and off. All of a sudden, it stopped working. The light works so I know I have power. My husband thought the breaker in the machine went and took it apart and nothing and put it back together. It could not have been overheated anyway. I had not used it long enough. I thought the motor until late tonight reading all the parts lists and stuff. I bet the on off switch broke. It is a $2 part so worth a try before buying a new one. I was turning it on and off a bunch. I read you can use the light rocker switch in place of the on off switch so that is what I am going to try. My problem is how to get the grey on off labeled switch off and then the rocker switch looks like it unplugs. I am a girl and do not know about fixing machines and am a little afraid of it so any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you so much in advance.
Jackie


----------

